# Something for the weekend?



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

It's business as usual for me......ripping off more gormless Brits, tormenting a few **** peasants, administering the odd beating to the wife, plus a few impromptu sessions of abusing the saddos like Stravinsky and Steve Hall.

No doubt there'll be some light relief from the humdrum routine by reading the fictitious exploits of the various people who are pretending to be somebody else. What is even more surreal is the people who gullibly believe it all.....generally the ladies!

On the subject of the ladies, I will have to supervise XTreme's chicas to make sure they're delivering the quality of service expected on an elite forum such as this. I've given them instructions to tidy themselves up a bit too!

Well that's my weekend.....what you lot got planned? No shopping stories please!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

have you ever thought of going into politics Xtreme???

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> have you ever thought of going into politics Xtreme???
> 
> Jo xxx


Not really Jo.....however I did once consider being one of those cult leaders.

But when I found out it involved cutting off your nuts while awaiting the Mother Ship it kind of lost it's appeal.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It's business as usual for me......ripping off more gormless Brits, tormenting a few **** peasants, administering the odd beating to the wife, plus a few impromptu sessions of abusing the saddos like Stravinsky and Steve Hall.
> 
> No doubt there'll be some light relief from the humdrum routine by reading the fictitious exploits of the various people who are pretending to be somebody else. What is even more surreal is the people who gullibly believe it all.....generally the ladies!
> 
> ...


Well Im pleased to hear from you Xtreme...my weekend would have got off to a bad start had I not heard from you today .....

Anyway .... For all we know you may not be the person you are purporting to be ?!?!?!?!? maybe you are undercover !!!!

I hope Im living up to your expectations now I have my new Mod badge! Im trying to keep a mix of idiocy and sense ...... its a hard balance to achieve!

Anyway I finish at 2 today so should be back in Estepona before nightfall!

You all have a great weekend

Sue


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Well that's my weekend.....what you lot got planned? No shopping stories please!


As little as humanly possible for me this weekend. Have been dashing aal ower the place this week......... sort of..........relatively.......... for me



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I plan to do sweet FA this weekend. altho the house needs cleaning and tidying after my visiotrs, the spare room needs cleaning and tidying, then theres the washing, ironing, food shopping. The pool needs hoovering, the lawn.... hmmm, I may get away with just strimming the edges, the middle of it is a brown/yellow colour and isnt growing lol!! Then theres the ironing and I´ll be taking the kids out at some point.........

There, a perfect xtreme chica!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

XTreme said:


> It's business as usual for me......ripping off more gormless Brits, tormenting a few **** peasants, administering the odd beating to the wife, plus a few impromptu sessions of abusing the saddos like Stravinsky and Steve Hall.
> 
> No doubt there'll be some light relief from the humdrum routine by reading the fictitious exploits of the various people who are pretending to be somebody else. What is even more surreal is the people who gullibly believe it all.....generally the ladies!
> 
> ...



XTreme,
I see the issue of those who are pretending to be what they're not and their fictitious exploits quite a bit lately on the forum. I've yet to read a good story from one of the posters claiming to have won the Paris - Dakar on their Vespa. Or starting off in Spain serving at a beach bar and ending up with the Larios empire. 

Are there some solid foundation examples that have left you convinced that they are who they say they are - this excludes people you've actually met in the real world obviously?

Xose


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I´m not who I say I am on the forum, I´m better!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Xose said:


> Are there some solid foundation examples that have left you convinced that they are who they say they are....


I think the vast majority are who they say they are....but there are one or two question marks around others!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m not who I say I am on the forum, I´m better!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


The Bet Lynch in this Rover's Return and no mistake


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> The Bet Lynch in this Rover's Return and no mistake


BET LYNCH????????????????????????? no,no,no, much better than that!!!! I´m posh!! ask Extreme, we´ve spoken on the phone... (and he´s very welsh!!!)!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Jo's posh.....seriously posh!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> BET LYNCH????????????????????????? no,no,no, much better than that!!!! I´m posh!! ask Extreme, we´ve spoken on the phone... (and he´s very welsh!!!)!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


OK, skip Corrie - Penelope Keith in To The Manor Born. Posh enough?!

Xose


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> OK, skip Corrie - Penelope Keith in To The Manor Born. Posh enough?!
> 
> Xose


yes!! I like that LOL!!! :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I think the vast majority are who they say they are....but there are one or two question marks around others!



To be honest, XTreme, trying to figure out who's genuine and who ain't on an open forum is a bit like guessing what the weather will be like next month and frankly not worth the hassle.

So far as people in open forums go, I've always been pessimistic and looked forward to being pleasantly surprised. Rather than being optimistic and being disappointed. 

What baffles me is these forums where people take chunks out of each other which thankfully doesn't seem to happen in this forum, what the hell do they gain out of this? Or is it saddos who get beat up by real life and vent their anger in virtual safety. 

Anyway, have a great weekend and if you're out on two wheels, have a safe one and stay out of those weekend stats the Spanish love to publish on the main road monitors.

Xose.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> To be honest, XTreme, trying to figure out who's genuine and who ain't on an open forum is a bit like guessing what the weather will be like next month and frankly not worth the hassle.
> 
> So far as people in open forums go, I've always been pessimistic and looked forward to being pleasantly surprised. Rather than being optimistic and being disappointed.
> 
> ...


I´m pretty gullible when it comes to what people write about themselves on forums, I cant see the point in making anything up, so I dont expect others to??? But people do I guess so you just have to go with it, humour them and try to understand why they feel the need. Sadly, its a bit like you say, its those that who´ve been beaten up by real life and become "someone else" to give themselves a bit of self esteme. The only time they get nasty is when/if they feel the truth may come out????

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Another round of bricks, cement mixers, rubble and dust for me. Yes, we are helping the Spanish brickies out of the crisis by doing renovations to the house.
Actually we will be going to Aquopolis on Saturday. We have to go somewhere to have a shower!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Another round of bricks, cement mixers, rubble and dust for me. Yes, we are helping the Spanish brickies out of the crisis by doing renovations to the house.
> Actually we will be going to Aquopolis on Saturday. We have to go somewhere to have a shower!!


:clap2:You'll be known as Stinky Winky or Dusty Wusty soon then!!

Just had my daughter's friend collected from our house - where she's been for the afternoon, dinner etc. So far these holidays have consisted of a very hectic house full of the kids' friends - we don't have a social life anymore, they do!!! But hopefully a bit of chill time, weather permitting, at the beach this weekend - the weather's been great today and for the past couple of days....long may it continue!  Has the summer finally reached us in Galicia?? 

Tally.xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Xose said:


> Anyway, have a great weekend and if you're out on two wheels, have a safe one and stay out of those weekend stats the Spanish love to publish on the main road monitors.


Thanks Xose.....doubt I'll be out on the bike in this heat! 
Cos my helmet gets a bit moist and sticky.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Thanks Xose.....doubt I'll be out on the bike in this heat!
> Cos my helmet gets a bit moist and sticky.


Talcum powders good for that!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2:You'll be known as Stinky Winky or Dusty Wusty soon then!!
> 
> 
> Tally.xx


Ha ha.
You know what? I can't think of a witty comment for that, so it's probably time for bed Zebedeee:eyebrows:
Remember that one? Before your time I think!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ha ha.
> You know what? I can't think of a witty comment for that, so it's probably time for bed Zebedeee:eyebrows:
> Remember that one? Before your time I think!


I remember it!! the magic roundabout. mind you I was a kid and didnt understand that apparently there was a slightly less "innocent" side to it!!???!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"xxxx off", said Dougal. CLASSIC Jasper Carrot sketch.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Talcum powders good for that!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Remind me to tell you of my talcum powder story when we chat next!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Remind me to tell you of my talcum powder story when we chat next!



Oh God 


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Steve Hall is in the house! :clap2:

You scored with any of those Scandinavian birds yet Steve?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It's business as usual for me......ripping off more gormless Brits, tormenting a few **** peasants, administering the odd beating to the wife, plus a few impromptu sessions of abusing the saddos like Stravinsky and Steve Hall.
> 
> No doubt there'll be some light relief from the humdrum routine by reading the fictitious exploits of the various people who are pretending to be somebody else. What is even more surreal is the people who gullibly believe it all.....generally the ladies!
> 
> ...


This weekend my little one is away so will try to fit in as much "me" time as poss, whilst doing the usual minimal housework, washing and ironing etc. Wild times, I know. Holding discussion meeting tomorrow, then visiting friend. Sunday may do beach, and if any energy left, might try fitting in a bit of s***ping. :tape::tape::tape:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Steve Hall is in the house! :clap2:
> 
> You scored with any of those Scandinavian birds yet Steve?


Must be feeling better - fell in lust with one of the nurses at the hospital today! 
On the mend! 

Sadly she was below my age-limit - probably 25-30!

You would have been proud of me last night XTreme - went to bed with a real dog - must have been in her 70s!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> You would have been proud of me last night XTreme - went to bed with a real dog - must have been in her 70s!!!


Alsatians' age are usually counted 7 years for one human year aren't they? Think Mio is about 70 and 35kilos. She has a nasty habit of jumping up on beds, tables etc


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Alsatians' age are usually counted 7 years for one human year aren't they? Think Mio is about 70 and 35kilos. She has a nasty habit of jumping up on beds, tables etc


Hmm. A man's best friend? And I thought it was just donkeys that werent safe round here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Hmm. A man's best friend? And I thought it was just donkeys that werent safe round here.


It seems like if it has a pulse, it aint safe here LOL


Jo zzz


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Ha ha. Too true.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Jo....some trolleys in the Car Park to be brought back!

Chop Chop Chica!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Too hot to ride the bike....it's still over 30 at 10.15pm! 

But a couple of shots taken an hour ago on late night Donkey Patrol!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

He looks like he´s only got one ear!!!! Actually, my daughter looked at your posts and wants to come and visit your animals, she´s mad keen on donkeys, horses, ponies and stuff!! So we may do a trip up yourt way one of these days, see you in action and meet the poor, long suffering Mrs. Xtreme!!!



Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> He looks like he´s only got one ear!!!! Actually, my daughter looked at your posts and wants to come and visit your animals, she´s mad keen on donkeys, horses, ponies and stuff!! So we may do a trip up yourt way one of these days, see you in action and meet the poor, long suffering Mrs. Xtreme!!!
> Jo xxx


She's lucky girl Jo.....and she knows it! 

And it would be great to see you here.....we could book you into the cave hotel!


----------

